# Alto Sax Beginner



## markoylan

I am looking to buy my son an alto sax. He has never played, so I'm leary to get something really expensive. I'm looking at a Brandnow and an Allan, which I can't find any info on. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## mbhaub

Yes. I don't know where you live, but if there is a city of any size nearby there must be a music store that rents instruments. If you can't find one, contact your local elementary school band teacher and ask him/her for a name. Music & Arts is a big outfit that deals with student rentals all the time and the rental costs apply to purchase if you opt to.

Here's why: saxophones, good ones, are difficult to build correctly and a cheap Chinese knock off will handicap a beginner and cause them to give up. A decent sax, even a beginner's instrument, is not cheap. Bundy, Jupiter, Yamaha are excellent brands for beginners. Never, ever buy any instrument from Amazon or any other mass retailer. Only genuine music shops have the expertise and skill to make sure the horn is in playing condition.

If there's no music store nearby try Woodwind&Brasswind at wwbw.com. Goodluck!


----------



## Vasks

mbhaub said:


> Never, ever buy any instrument from Amazon or any other mass retailer. Only genuine music shops have the expertise and skill to make sure the horn is in playing condition.
> If there's no music store nearby try Woodwind&Brasswind at wwbw.com. Goodluck!


Good advice.

I have purchased school horns from Woodwind&Brasswind. They're a reputable company.


----------



## bharbeke

I second the advice to rent something first, possibly using a rent-to-own program if the music store offers it. When you do go shopping for one to buy, he can try out various types with his preferred reed and mouthpiece combination. I have had good experiences with Yamaha and Selmer saxophones.


----------



## oldpete

The advice you have received is excellent. I taught instrumental music for 40 years. Brands that work well (some are older). Selmer and Bundy (same parent company), Conn, Armstrong, Vito, Jupiter, Yamaha...any major brand. Older and used horns are fine as long as they are in playing condition. The mouthpiece is something to check into soon. A topline mouthpiece is worth its cost. PM me with your city and state and I will be glad to help you. Rental programs are the way to go at first.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I think you have your answer from these posts. But another possible source for a used saxophone is if you have an instrument repair person in your area. There is one near me that all the schools send their instruments to, and he always has a used saxophone he's selling.


----------



## Nate Miller

you can also get a used Bundy on Ebay for cheap(ish).

Bundy is made by Selmer. It is their "School band" brand. If you are looking for a school band instrument, Bundy is going to be a better horn.

Altos are cheaper than tenors, so be glad he's looking for an Alto. Even a cheap tenor can be $500 USD. With an Alto, $300 USD will get a a good horn, and there are lots of them out there on Reverb and Ebay for alot less than that.

and with a Bundy you can put it right back on Ebay and get most of what you paid for it if it doesn't work out.

like oldpete said, the mouthpiece is something you can upgrade to. Alot of the horn player I've known played jazz, and alot of them used Myers mouthpieces. They're around $100, but can go for more


----------



## Frederikus

Like most of the others who replied, I recommend a Yamaha alto sax. I got mine (used only 3 times!!!) for less than 1500. Find a lot of options this review with positive ratings, if possible, and that have been played rarely, if ever. As for my Yamaha alto, I don't remember the model name, but this is my third year of band and the only repair I've ever had on it is to solder on a key guard/replace a keynote screw/replace a couple of right-hand pads.


----------



## Enthalpy

I second it: *Do NOT buy a Chinese cheap* instrument, they are often unplayable.

*Renting* is a good option before your son knows if he wants to go ahead.

Consider a *used* instrument. As good as a new one, much cheaper. But buy it *from a workshop*, so you know it's operational, especially as a beginner can't test it.

Yamaha makes instruments carefully. No flaw. Sound not the nicest, price not the cheapest.


----------

